# LiquidSonics' Reverberate: Load 2 IRs! Convolution reVerb



## gsilbers (Apr 15, 2010)

looks interesting: 

(haven't tried it yet. )

latency operation for two separate, stereo impulse responses.

Reverberate seeks to provide a richer and more dynamic sounding reverb from impulse responses by optionally modulating an amalgamation of two, separately controllable true stereo IRs using an LFO. Further modulation is possible using the post-processing effects; an all-pass interpolator chorus provides a fuller sound and an over-sampled analogue prototype paragraphic equaliser is provided with dual LFOs. These features make for a livelier sound than typically associated with some convolution reverbs, at a very competitive price.

Features and Specifications:

Stereo convolution reverb
Dual true-stereo IR capability
Zero latency (or select up to 8192 samples latency)
Wav, SDIR, Aiff and Flac file support
Integrated sample browser
Integrated presets browser
ADSHR envelopes with linear, log and exponential shape control
50%-150% stretch
Double oversampled EQ with modulation per IR
Pre-delay up to 500ms
Linear-interpolation choruses for IR1, IR2 and post effects
Post EQ with LFO modulation
48 Presets (including 29 true-stereo presets)
Downsampling (Low CPU) mode available for use in high sample rate projects
Impulse response chaining

http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate.htm


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 15, 2010)

Yea that convo is cool and it is dirt cheap.


But you're in the wrong section mate.


----------



## midphase (Apr 15, 2010)

Fixed


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 15, 2010)

midphase @ Thu Apr 15 said:


> Fixed


thx


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 15, 2010)

midphase @ Thu Apr 15 said:


> Fixed




I knew that would get your attention. :wink:


----------



## jlb (Apr 16, 2010)

I've bought it and impressed so far


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 16, 2010)

altiverb good?


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 16, 2010)

gsilbers @ Fri Apr 16 said:


> altiverb good?



If you combine it with Peter Roos' IRs (www.samplicity.com) or Bricasti IRs ... I would say yes.
BTW the longer I am doing recording work the more often I return to Peter's IRs, just saying. But I often use them in combination with others.

Note that this is because these IRs are taken from hardware reverbs.

If you are after the sound of real room IRs then Altiverb has more control and better display that can be used to iron the irks out of them - real room IRs usually have a more distinct sonic signature that can be too much (for example most are too boomy).


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 30, 2010)

Welcome to VI Matt! 

Yeah I love Reverberate - works great with True M7 impulses and I love how it conditions the IR.


----------



## jlb (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes thanks Matt, it has been great for me, I have the excellent Peter Roos L96 responses and I can't work out how to load the 2 true stereo L and R files into Space Designer.

jlb


----------



## LiquidSonics (Apr 30, 2010)

jlb @ Fri Apr 30 said:


> Yes thanks Matt, it has been great for me, I have the excellent Peter Roos L96 responses and I can't work out how to load the 2 true stereo L and R files into Space Designer.
> 
> jlb


Hi, it's likely possible with Space Designer using some bussing and panning (see a diagram http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_re ... stereo.htm for an idea how to set up TS bussing on mono sends). That said I have not tried in Logic, and the convenience of running it internally is one of the reasons I built it into Reverberate, glad people appreciate the TS support, I really think it improves the IR experience!


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 30, 2010)

Can u add algorithm Verb on the next update? 

Or more likley a link to good IRs although one or the cathedral presets is amazing.

I don't have altiverb to compare but seems it's all about the IRs I hear (from another thread)


----------



## LiquidSonics (Apr 30, 2010)

gsilbers @ Fri Apr 30 said:


> Can u add algorithm Verb on the next update?


Adding a good algorithmic section is not trivial. I had considered looking at an early reflections state, but I have not even looked at designs yet so I really can't say if I would tackle this kind of thing or not. I would like to, but I'm only going to do it if I can do it well as the ER stage is so important to a good IR in-the-mix as much of the tail gets lost anyway pretty quickly with everything else going on. So watch this space, but don't hold your breath!



gsilbers @ Fri Apr 30 said:


> Or more likley a link to good IRs although one or the cathedral presets is amazing.


There's a lot of good IRs out there, I do link to some from the Reverberate product page, did you check those out yet? As for providing more IRs though myself to take advantage of the modulation capabilities of Reverberate, well this is something where I think I could offer something a little different; making it a paid add-on pack would probably be the best way forwards here so that people can choose to pay the low basic price if they only want to use the public domain IRs and add the modulation themselves but then pay extra for add-ons that really improve the value proposition of the whole convolution-with-modulation project!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Matt, Is Reverberate LE compatible with win7 x64? I'd be running it with Cubase 5 x32.


Cheers.


----------



## LiquidSonics (Apr 30, 2010)

Fernando Warez @ Fri Apr 30 said:


> Hi Matt, Is Reverberate LE compatible with win7 x64? I'd be running it with Cubase 5 x32.


Yes, the 32-bit version of LE works on x86 and x64 versions of Windows in 32-bit hosts, and 64-bit hosts with a 32-bit bridge.


----------



## LiquidSonics (May 3, 2010)

Hi

I just wanted to bring up that I'm teaming up with FXpansion to offer their VST-RTAS wrapper at 50% off when you buy a Reverberate license. I am trying to get deeper into the PT community so whilst I push for my RTAS SDK I figure this might be a great way for me to start to drum up a bit more support and offer something sweet and tasty while I am at it  Details on the website. If anybody else has good ideas (I am already posting on DUC) to catch the attention of the PT crowd I'm all ears!

Matt


----------



## LiquidSonics (May 29, 2010)

Hi guys, quick update to fix an issue with the 'eject' button on Mac which was giving a few people a crash bug, hope this fixes it for the unfortunate few. For the rest, FXB banks now load more quickly. 

In other news, I just got my RTAS SDK license so am starting work on a dedicated RTAS version.


----------



## gsilbers (May 29, 2010)

Anyone tried the "short IR +long IR" to create "that" sound ?

U know, Like that Todd ao trick. 

Only issue is doubling up long verbs when having different instances for orch sub groups.


----------



## LiquidSonics (May 30, 2010)

I like to do this with a modulated pan and EQ on the longer IR, it really adds some extra space and movement.


----------



## LiquidSonics (Jun 25, 2010)

Quickie post for the benefit of any watchers to say I've updated to v1.5 - further details in this post http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16899


----------

